# Underwater Videos and Pictures of Fish Biting Baits



## Mr.Bluegill (Jan 9, 2003)

I have captured som videos and still pictures of some fish biting my jigs while icefishing. I am trying to get a pike grabbing a tipup and will have this by the weekend I hope! Please let me know what you think or if you have any problems viewing them. Click on the pictures to view the pictures and the propper connection speed to view the movies. Please email me for the link if you are intersted, supposably I cant put a link on this site. WE wereletting the link on our site go but a link for a link is not tolerated here...kinda sucks....these are some very cool videos and would be happy to share them with anybody.


Mr.Bluegill


----------



## gsepan (Jun 6, 2001)

Excellent videos Mr. Bluegill!!! It's nice to see the reaction to the other fish when one of his buddies is caught!!! Very enjoyable!


----------



## justjigging (Aug 2, 2002)

nice pic's very cool video wish it was longer


----------



## Mr.Bluegill (Jan 9, 2003)

there are longer and more videos under "more videos"


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Mr. Bluegill, free advertising for guide services here is not permitted.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Plankton (Jan 9, 2003)

cool videos! The one with the two gills fighting over the last worm reminded me of my kids fighting over the last frenchfry after going through the drive-thru


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

Although the video was cool I have to agree with Steve. Looked like a guide ad to me.


----------



## Mr.Bluegill (Jan 9, 2003)

I wasnt trying to advertise a bit. I guide for the youth only in Wisconsin. Dont do me anygood to advertise in Michigan...I was just trying to share some informative videos with everyone. I will be teaching people different jigging techniques with different baits using the underwater camera so you can visualize what I am doing above the water with my rod, and then seeing what the jig is doing underwater. Hopefully with fish around to add some excitement!
Mr.Bluegill


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I would very much like to view them if possible. I missed out by about 1 minute after Steve deleted them according to the edit time.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Go to his profile and his web site is on there. the video is on there!


----------



## Mr.Bluegill (Jan 9, 2003)

I finallly got what I have been dreaming about...A big ol' pike came and grabbed the shiner off the tip up and took off...Caught it all on underwater video!!!! It is up on my site...if you go to my profile the site is there, just click on the videos link and the pike video is on the lower right...
Mr.Bluegill


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Bluegill isn't advertising at all, I think your videos are awesome, and the pike one is great!


----------



## Mr.Bluegill (Jan 9, 2003)

If you were to ask me to guide for you and only you i would say no. If you wanted to take a kid out, ok. I send a lot of people (just adults) away for guiding. All I really do is take kids with parents or gaudians out and panfish is the only thing I will fish for, NO GAME FISH. If you check my rates for guide trips I am one of the cheapest you will ever see beacuse I dont want to charge the people that want to learn how to fish a lot of money. I have to make some to cover my costs. there are quite a few volunteer outings and seminars I do for local schools and church groups. I have a business and businessese need to make a little money to stay going....I hate to post like this because I feel you are making it look like I am pushing my guide service. Not at all true. There are no videos of any sort that will compare to mine. The only way I have of showing these to people are through my site. If there was any other way I would do that to make everyone happy. I apologize if you think I am trying to advertise. The only advertising I am doing is showing people the underwater aspect of ice fishing. 
If all of you feel the same way about me advertising Steve can pull my thread. But I dont think that is fair to me.

Good Ice'n! Stay safe on the ice!!!
Troy


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

split, i disagree with you on this one. i think mr bluegill was making an honest attempt to show some pretty neat footage of fish that he has captured. i saw his other post (pike eats shiner) and when i asked for a link mr bluegill did not send me a link to his direct site. he sent me to a portion of the site with no advertisements, just mpg videos. at the bottom there are a few small links back to his main site but there were no pop up ads, guide rates, or even a mention that he was a guide. i honestly did not know that he was until i read this thread. 

mr bluegill sent me the link via pm to the videos and if he were to have an opportunity to send me to his guide site i would think that he would have taken it. he did not though he sent me to the videos and that is all, he tried to sell me nothing and i didn't see a advertisement at all for his guiding service. there fore i have to agree with mr bluegill on this issue. 

john


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

I agree with quest on this also. I have had a pm with Mr. bluegill and I dont believe he is trying to get any free advertisement here for his guide service.

He is not located in michigan so I wouldnt think he would expect too many customers from this site anyhow.

What I do get from him is he loves to ice fish and he has some really sweet video that he would like to share with the ice fisherman here at this site.

Mr. Bluegill you seem like a guy who knows alittle somthing about ice fishing and I would like to say welcome to the site.


my $.02

nuts


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

addition to my previous post: this is steves site and what he says goes. so if steve wants to veto something then it should not be allowed.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

edit: Those are some neat videos Mr. Gill!!!....but Steve is the boss...


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Very cool Mr Bluegill what equipment did you use to record those?


----------



## tip-a-few (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds interesting. Whats the link?


----------



## Mr.Bluegill (Jan 9, 2003)

for those of you that experienced problems opening them the problem is fixed. 
The camera I used to reocrd them was a Sony MiniDv. DCR-TRV18. This was hooked up to my Aqua-Vu. 
Also there is a video of my newborn son "Fisher" as of Jan.17!!

Mr.Bluegill


----------

